# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  AWS RoboMaker, robotics simulation, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

aws.amazon.com/robomaker

----------

